# Charm XX @ 20 months



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Please tell me what you think of Charm XX. She will turn 2yrs on June 20th.
Sorry some of the pics are kind of blurry and yellow. This is her first time stacking.........









































Head Shot











Sorry they are so large. I am having trouble resizing.....


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im definatley no proffesional, but i think shes gorgeous!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Anyone???


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's hard to really evaulate her in the stacks she's in. The camera angle is off for one, and she's posting, so that makes her look like she has a flat wither. She's a little understacked (stretched) in the rear as well, which throws her off.

I didn't want to judge her on those stacks, as it would be an unfair evaluation.

If you can, try for something a little more like this:

http://www.fluffyrat.net/wildfyre/StraussCollection/AfterBath3.gif

She's very pretty, but can't evaluate from the present pics.

I CAN say she has very nice bone, lovely color and pigment, great head. Feminine without being overly refined. I would like to see better feet, as hers are a bit flat.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Her front legs need to more under her shoulder/chest area and not streteched out in front.

Try taking pictures outside in natural light, it will give you more consistent color and eye color not green globes.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I will try to get some better pics this weekend


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Stacking isn't that easy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No, it's not...but it's unfair to evaluate a dog that isn't in a slightly better stack.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

was going to go outside this afternoon to try to take some better pics of her stacking but then I discovered my camera was broken..............URG. Now I have to wait untilit gets fixed which I hope will be soon. Once its fixed I will post.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

My camera has been fixed and I went outside today to try to get some better pics of Charm.

They are not the best but what do you think??? Are they any better?






















In this pic, I think her back legs are to stretched apart. What do you think. Again, this is her first time stacking besides the time I took the pics the first time


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I think the 2nd pic is the best


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The second pictures is pretty good.

Slightly stretched and feminine female with very good color. High withers, slight dip behind withers, but an overall nice topline. Her croup should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. I would like to see tighter feet and a better ear set. Overall a nice female.


----------

